# New from Wisconsin



## 3.14r (Jul 22, 2009)

Good Morning!

I've been trying to keep bees for two years now. I had some success and a lot of failure last year with one have that produced three gallons of honey and one that swarmed and never got close to being queen-right again. Neither maed it through the winter unfortuantely! So I started over with drawn comb and two nucs this spring. I of course had one nuce re-queen itslef shortly after they were set-up in a deep!!!!

Other than a little delay on the one hive, this year is going very well! Two supers on both hives with hopes of a thrid going on this weekend on the stronger colony.

I also do a lot of gardening, a little fishing, hunting and sailing. I've spent most of this summer moving our kids all over the mid-west for new jobs, etc. 

I've been part of a couple other bee blogs and am looking forward to being a part of this one!

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello Greg and welcome to the forum, from a fellow Wisconsinite.
Sheri


----------



## luvin honey (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome, Greg! There are a lot of WI beeks here. I'm finding that really valuable to know what to expect for bee keeping in our area. I'm awful with maps and such. Can you tell me what larger town Westfield is close to? Or, basically which part of the state?

Glad your hives are shaping up  I had one swarm this year, too, so I'm finding out that bees do as they want to, not as I want them to. It's been an amazing learning process. This forum is a great one!

Take care--

Luvin honey


----------



## BruinnieBear (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello Westfield!

BS is great place for learning and sharing! Look forward to hearing your input.

Lots of clan around Oxford, Easton, Friendship. Beautiful country!

Westfield Baloney! .... Mmmmm .... but that goes back a few years!

And just to help out, PI "r" round.:lookout:

BB


----------



## 3.14r (Jul 22, 2009)

Luvin Honey: Westfield is about 30 minutes north of Portage and about 30 minutes south of Stevens Point.

Bruinie Bear: PI r is a play on words and a family thing!

Greg


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome fellow WI beek. Good Luck! Plenty of season left_hopefully that hive will need a 4th super.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Greg!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

And I too offer Greg a 'Welcome to Beesource'. 

I hope things are going well for him, but that isn't too clear as he hasn't posted to Beesource since 2009.


----------

